# gift: too old for friendship bracelets?



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Mamas! I do not have any preteens and need some perspective. I have two niececes (ages 10 and 11) who we will see on christmas day. I like to give them just a little gift. I found a friendship bracelet making kit that I thought would be fun (and a good activity for them during their school break). But then I got concerned that they might be too old for that. (I also only have boys, so the girl thing is foreign). What age to girls like friendship bracelets? Is 5th and 6th grade too old for that?

Thanks!!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a 5th grader and I think that would be great for her. Can you ask the parents? I guess it really depends on the kids, but although we've had a kit like that for a year or two I was in the craft store the other day and saw another one and thought that dd1 might like it. She's 10 and will be 11 in Feb. She's in 5th grade. One good thing about friendship bracelets is the patterns can get more complex as they advance in skill. I think it's right on target for 5th/6th grade.


----------



## genifer (Feb 19, 2006)

well, my girls were well into that stuff at the age of 10 and 11. They are 12 now and would still find that stuff fun and nice and relaxing. I also think its a much better gift than what people normally get girls at this age; make up and horrible smelling perfumes... thats been our experience anyway, lol.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Both my DDs would have enjoyed it at that age. They found some of that stuff a like easier as they got older, so in some ways, it was *more* fun for them.

But do ask the parents.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

DD also enjoyed making bracelets at that age. She used embroidery floss because of the variety of colours, but there are kits with gimp (plastic string) or hemp. She liked to try different patterns to weave. Some were pretty challenging. It's a good idea, but yeah, check with the parents just in case.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't seen a child in our area wear one for many years. I remember it being fun to make though and certainly, it's not outside the age range. Maybe these girls can bring them back in style!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My daughter & her friends still make/wear them, and they're 17.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Bring them back! I loved them. My girls are into them but they're younger. They don't know that you don't take them off til they fall off! Or have to be cut off because you're no longer friends.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks for the replies! I asked the parents and it was a go, so I made the girls a little "winter break activity kit" that included the friendship bracelets, a homemade nativity calendar kit, and a card making kit. They loved it


----------

